# 2001 Monaco Diplomat Diesel 38'



## RonHr (Mar 17, 2013)

We continue to look at a variety of motorcoaches to purchase and are considering a 2001 Monaco Diplomat Cummins Diesel 38'.  Anyone have experience with them; opinions?

All input sincerely appreciated!

Thanks!

Ron and Karen


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 17, 2013)

well I don't own one, but have friends who does. They are very happy with there. So if the records are up to date as well as the tires, and all appliances are working including the genset. And of course the price is right, then go for it and have some great time camping.


----------



## erniee (Mar 17, 2013)

My son had one. Nice coach. He got the big eye and bought a Dynasty. The Dip would have been paid for, already.


----------



## LEN (Mar 18, 2013)

As a whole they are above average. That said it all depends on the coach itself and how well taken care of. Service is one key the other is what part of the country an how stored while not in use. A good look at the overall condition and regular maintenance of the motor, trans and gen with the gen run monthly of in dry climates a bit longer. Mine a sister to to the diplomat has reasonable maintenance, when needed it gets done and stored outside all of its life has very few problems. Oh there will be problems but most coach's, no matter what brand, have the same refers and heating systems. Get a pro to do a good look thru the coach $300-$400 and will save a ton of money later.

LEN


----------



## vanole (Mar 18, 2013)

RonHr,

My previous coach was a 00 Diplomat (38A) with the Cummins ISC 315.  I lament the day I traded it on a 07 Dynasty.  The Dip was rock solid never had an issue with it other than the POS tires from the factory GY G159's.  If you want to make your toes curl Google GY 159's and strap in for some ugliness.

I think in 01 they made two variants of the Dip.  The standard Dip Line and and then a Diplomat LE.  Not sure if they still offered the Cummins ISB-275 that year but I do know the offered the ISC 330 and beefed up the hitch and trailer towing capacity to 10K vice the 5K offered in 00.

My wife finally admitted two years ago she missed the Dip after she went gaga over the Dynasty and pulled the trigger on it.  The Dynasty has been a good coach but the workmanship, and woodwork detail in it is not like they made them in 00.  I've been in a couple of 00 Dynasties and the detail work and crfatsmanship in those were above my 00 Dip.  So I guess what I'm trying to say as technology got better and more do dads were added the weight of the coach started rising so they had to cut back in the weight someplace and it came in the woodwork detail etc.

Jeff


----------



## TNChaska (Apr 11, 2013)

Ron,

 Not sure if you have made your purchase or not, but we have a 2001 Monaco Diplomat here. It has been nothing but outstanding, no problems, everything has worked superbly (have not tried washer/dryer). We have so enjoyed it, we are looking to upgrade and spend a little more time on the road. If you have not purchased yours already, would enjoy chatting with you on ours. I shpuld point out, the title states we have a 2001, but the floor plan on ours is a 2002 38PBDD. All the leather looks brand new, with no wear/tear/cracks, on couch and 3 captains chairs.

Todd


----------



## RonHr (May 9, 2013)

Thanks to all that respoonded to our inquiry.  We have purchased a 2001 Dutch Star 3858 with 42K miles.  It is in excellent condition and used primarily in dry climates (SE WA, AZ, UT, TX etc.)  We will be picking it up in June and driving to Seattle, then back to No MN (Grand Rapids MN).  Look forward to visiting with you RVers during our future travels!


----------

